# Maxey's



## gyrfalcon (Aug 8, 2013)

Wanted second hand Maxey show cages as i will begin showing in the new year and want to be prepared

Carl


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary Bayldon aka Wight Isle Stud makes Maxeys, both lidded and unlidded. His contact details are in your NMC yearbook.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Defernatly recommend Gary, I think he can send them but normally brings them to show for you to pick up. I'm glad he is now doing lidded as I prefur them.


----------

